# Tips for cold weather shooting



## Hunter gatherer (Jan 24, 2016)

I wear gloves and shoot till I feel cold then go warm up for a while. No point in letting your form go for a crap. But I may be a bit spoiled cause I can shoot off my deck out to 70 meters. The bow can handle the cold. -15C is about my tolerance level when practicing,hunting I don't care how cold it is.


----------



## TSW (Nov 30, 2016)

That’s where I always wish I had a carbon bow! Warmer on the hands!


----------



## dutchy_919 (Mar 27, 2019)

peel archery club, hahaha, good luck


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> Tips for cold weather shooting


Yeah. Stay indoors. It ain’t worth it.


But if you really want to, no the cold won’t hurt a bow. Think about it: recurve limbs are pretty much made the same as skis, and compound limbs are even less subject to failure when it comes to temperature.

The main thing to consider is damage to your arrows from a frozen target butt.


----------



## SoddenSlimeball (Jan 20, 2019)

I don't know exactly how cold you mean by cold, but most important things for shooting in the cold would be to keep the fingers of the draw-hand warm and clothing out of the way.


----------



## SoddenSlimeball (Jan 20, 2019)

Also, like others have mentioned, the cold won't hurt your bow.


----------



## WhipperwillOD (Jun 28, 2019)

I find my bow is loud in the cold... any suggestions on fixing this?


----------



## jooleyen (Dec 19, 2012)

The most difficult thing for me is the clothing. Gotta wear some kind of tightened leather wrist guard to compact the layers ( which just makes you cold). I wear oversized mitts that are easy to slip in and out of and keep my leather shooting glove on (that string hurts my fingers when it's cold). Slip the mitt on to warm up and shoot when you can feel your fingers again.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

The best way to continue practicing in the winter is to have access to a warm place, for example a condo in Boca.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

I love outdoors in the winter, on a sunny or clear day above 20F.

When it isn't windy, I will shoot at our club's outdoor range and also on the 3D course in the bush, where we have bag targets permanently set up.

The 3D course is shoot able when it is windy, since you're sheltered from the wind.

I wear appropriate boots for the conditions, lined pants, flannel shirt and layers as required. Regardless of the layers, my Columbia jacket is the outer layer, it provides comfort without excessive bulk. I do use an arm guard to keep the bow arm sleeve confined. 

Usually wear a tuque. My bows are wood/laminate, so they are more pleasant to hang onto in the cold than metal, sometimes I wear a good leather shotgun shooting glove on my bow hand. I have an electric hand-warmer in my jacket pocket for my right hand.

If its too cold for that gear, I don't go.

I especially enjoy the winter quiet of walking the 3D trail in the woods.


----------

